# Garro : Legion of One ( Audiobook )



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

Garro : Legion of One ( Audiobook )

"Nathaniel Garro, loyalist Death Guard, and hero of the Eisenstein, has found a new calling in his service to the Emperor. Surrounded by a cloak of secrecy, Garro travels the galaxy"


Looks like we get more Info on Garro at last.:good:

Comes out April 2011.


Age of Darkness (Book)

Comes out May 2011 

"After the betrayal at Isstvan, Horus begins his campaign against the Emperor, a galaxy-wide war that can lead only to Terra. But the road to the final confrontation between father and son is a long one – seven years filled with secrecy and silence, plans and foundations being formed across distant stars. An unknown history is about to be unveiled as light is shed on the darkest years of the Horus Heresy, and revelations will surface that will shake the Imperium to its very foundation...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Book or audio book? Garros getting an audio book soon

Will not get audio book, but its garro, ahh the conflict!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, both those new releases have been covered in the New Confirmed Novels thread.



Barnster said:


> Book or audio book? Garros getting an audio book soon
> 
> Will not get audio book, but its garro, ahh the conflict!


Garro is the central character in two upcoming Audio Books. _Garro: Oath of Moment_ & _Garro: Legion of One_. I was a bit hesitant about Audio Books initially, but _Raven's Flight_ wasn't so bad. I prefer books, but its not going to put me off buying them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Relic of Light said:


> "Nathaniel Garro, loyalist Death Guard, and hero of the Eisenstein, has found a new calling in his service to the Emperor. Surrounded by a cloak of secrecy, Garro travels the galaxy"


Inquisitor Garro, perhaps?:grin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

FFS on this audio book stuff. Im only bitter as my car cd player is broken


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

I think Age of Darkness might be short stories as it does say "edited by Christian Dunn"

Still I could be wrong.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Relic of Light said:


> I think Age of Darkness might be short stories as it does say "edited by Christian Dunn"
> 
> Still I could be wrong.


Yeah, it was confirmed a while ago (across various BL blogs/forums) that _Age of Darkness_ is essentially going to be the second _Tales of Heresy_ - Set in the period between Isstvan V and the Siege of Terra.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

One question: the audiobooks, just a guy reading a book or a sort of play with multiple voices, sound effects, etc.?

If it's just a guy reading I don't feel the urge to get flight of the Raven anytime soon...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sangus Bane said:


> One question: the audiobooks, just a guy reading a book or a sort of play with multiple voices, sound effects, etc.?
> 
> If it's just a guy reading I don't feel the urge to get flight of the Raven anytime soon...


They consist of several voice actors, sound effects and other audio additions.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

they are usally done well but i do prefer reading this stuff, easier to find old referances in page and shit, i feel anyway.


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

Garro : Oath of Moment is the first audio book in the Garro audio's and comes out Dec 2010.

"The legendary hero of Isstvan III, Nathaniel Garro, is famed for his loyalty and courage. He now leads a refugee fleet towards safety, but is pursued by the Warmaster’s forces."


[


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I wonder if he'll drop his Death guard digs? with the rest of his legion being traitors and all.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I really wish they would release written versions of these stories! I find the music and sound effects of the audio books intensely irritating.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> I really wish they would release written versions of these stories! I find the music and sound effects of the audio books intensely irritating.




The main thing that irritates me is some of the voice acting. Rogal Dorn sounds like a whiny old man whose had his testicles removed.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The main thing that irritates me is some of the voice acting. Rogal Dorn sounds like a whiny old man whose had his testicles removed.


LOL :biggrin: You're right. The first and only audiobook I bought was the Gotrek and Felix one. It put me right off. There's tends to be a great deal of ham in the voice acting.


----------

